# Exhaust Question



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

Has anyone installed the Full Cat-Back exhaust? Below is a link which has sound as well. The thing I don't like is it removes the dual tips appearance and replaces it with a single port.

Like, dislike or other options for the attempt to get a more throaty deep muscle car sound?

Thanks! :cool 

http://www.corsaperformance.com/gto.htm


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I Just Received My Cat Back Exhaust From Slp. It Has The Dual Tips And Believe Borla Does As Well. As Soon As Some Of This Salts Off The Road I'll Have It On. I As Well Didn't Like The Corsa Single Exhaust. By The Way I Got The Slp From New Era Performance For $539.95 With Free Shipping.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

thats what i payed for mine ,be sure to lube the black rubber hangers they give you, they are a bear to put on ,and try to get it as far away from the drive shaft couplerthat you can, some of us are having rubbing issues there. good luck, it sounds great, and is simple to install. :cheers


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats what is great about these Forums...great advice and saving money. Thanks!


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I also got my SLP Loudmouth from New Era Recieved it Weds and got it installed Thurs....Wow I really love it its great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

new era? gotta web addy on that?


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

http://www.neweraperformanceparts.com/


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Take a good look at the CORSA sytem. Examine their web site and read all the info there. I have been looking into this for months now and I came to the conclusion that CORSA is the best catback out there. I ordered CORSA and a LPE CAI. After install I will get the Superchips tuner to squeeze all the hp and torque juice out of my goat.


----------



## 1STIMER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm leaning toward the *Corsa* system as well. I have a '96 Vette with the LT4 engine, I purchased a Corsa cat back system for it and WOW what a difference. Awesome sound at full-throttle and whisper-quite ride at cruising speed without any in-cabin resonance. It took me a little over 2 hours to pull the stock exhaust off and install corsa system, granted I had access to a hoist. The system was very easy to install and everything fit togeter perfectly. Even though the corsa system for the GTO isn't duals, it still *increases exhaust flow by 85%*.


----------

